# Tech: Mobile trading devices and apps



## tollbridge (16 January 2013)

Anyone who knows me will know that I'm addicted to trading, it's like crack. When I'm not sitting in front of my computer I have to be connected and so far my BlackBerry has served me well. I was given an iPad in December and have switched it on once - I should really use it because it has 10gb mobile data a month (3G) and I've heard good reviews. 

Can any of you recommend any apps for finance related news? The only ones I am currently using are Bloomberg (brilliant) and IG Markets (average, feels gimmicky).

I find the Apple app store really difficult to search through and most top rated apps suit the US markets better than Australia.

I'll add the first suggestion to anyone: Bloomberg! This app is incredibly quick, simple to use and looks amazing. When you launch the app there are 4 main sections.


- Stock Finder
- Markets
- News
- My Stocks (Watchlist / Portolio)
- Podcasts

The stock finder supports all securities worldwide, the markets section gives quotes on almost anything (equities, commodoties, bonds, currencies etc.), the news is updated extremely fast and is the best I have found online for free, the my stocks section is the only one I have consistently kept updated and the podcasts are great when in the plane (they don't work when in the air which is 90% of my time travelling :-(

Bloomberg is available on all devices.

I am looking for a new mobile as my BlackBerry is outdated, I've heard the new version is coming out in February but some advice with this would also be very appreciated.

Cheers
Alex


----------



## bellenuit (16 January 2013)

tollbridge said:


> Can any of you recommend any apps for finance related news? The only ones I am currently using are Bloomberg (brilliant) and IG Markets (average, feels gimmicky).




*ASX* is an iPhone app, which can be used on the iPad. It provides real time announcements and real time alerts for company news (Australian). 

*CNBC Real-Time* for iPad. A bit like Bloomberg, but I prefer Bloomberg. Many of the CNBC TV programmes are archived and can be down loaded

*Bloomberg TV* is an iPad app, separate from the Bloomberg app, that gives you the same channel that Foxtel broadcasts (at least the few times I watched it). It is about 30 seconds behind the TV broadcast. 

If you are a Foxtel subscriber, then you can use *Foxtel Go* on the iPad to watch certain channels live and also specific archived programs in catch up mode. Sky Business is available live.

*ABC iview* and *SBS On Demand* allow archived programs, which include some business programs, to be watched in catch up mode.

*QFolio HD* is an app from Nasdaq. I've downloaded it, but haven't used it much. I think it offers real time quotes.

If you come across an app that provides real time Level II quotes for free, either Nasdaq or ASX, could you post the info here please.


----------

